# Fairweather tab



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Simon's artwork is evident in that tab. He will sell a lot of them, I predict. There is a lot of room for artistry in the sport.

John


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice looking tab. YOU will have to let us know how it works. The ring is a different take on securing the tab.

dave


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Kangaroo leather is good stuff. The most high end motorcycle racing leathers of made of it because of its superior strength.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks interesting. The striations suggest it is 3D printed. I'll be interested to hear how well the single screw works at keeping all the tab layers in place. Perhaps there are holes in the leather and corresponding bumps on the plastic body of the tab to secure the leather from rotating?


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Warbow, 
Look at his website for details. 
http://fairweatherarchery.com


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

TomG said:


> Warbow,
> Look at his website for details.
> http://fairweatherarchery.com


Thanks 



> Why I came to make a finger tab
> 
> 
> I first decided to make a finger tab due to my general dissatisfaction with the comfort and construction of the tabs that were on the market. It has always bothered me that the screws on most tabs always work loose, and the spacer moves, and the shelf is sharp edged - unless you take to it with a saw and file...
> ...


http://fairweatherarchery.com/Fairweather_Archery/The_background_Story.html

I admit I'm missing at least one screw from my current tab. I suppose I could use Loctite... :dontknow:











> The Fairweather Finger Tab is made from light weight Urethane and Urethane rubber. I don’t see any reason for the tab to be any heavier than necessary, and the urethane doesn’t get hot in the sun, or worse, cold in cold weather.
> 
> There are two plates which ‘sandwich’ the leather between them. These plates have opposing pins which fit through the pre-cut leather, and lock it in place - eliminating the need for the many screws used by other tab designs. There are three sizes of these plate pairs, and the spacing of the pins has been deliberately kept the same on all three sizes to allow a larger (or smaller, should you wish) leather piece to be fitted. That means you can use a medium leather in a small plate set, or a large leather on a medium etc.
> 
> ...


http://fairweatherarchery.com/Fairweather_Archery/Features_of_the_tab.html

Interesting. 

In some ways this is sort of the opposite of the very heavy AAE KSL tab that has no shelf.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

He's going to sell a ton of these. Esp. to women. Simon is a smart guy.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That design is extremely organic, I love it.

Delete the shelf, add some evenly spaced markings, create a face which is continuous and watch us Barebow guys eat that up for dinner.

-Grant


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Warbow said:


> Looks interesting. The striations suggest it is 3D printed.


They're actually all individually cast in moulds. The original masters for the different sizes were scaled, edited and 3d printed from 3d scans of the original and can't be refinished that much without disturbing all the other features, so it's just a surface pattern in the final product.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Here a belt buckle you can own by him
http://www.pats-archery.com/HOYT-SOLID-SILVER-BELT-BUCKLE?keyword=belt&category_id=0


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

This begs the question of why other popular tabs weigh a ton and have pinkie gizmos on it like the Fivics and others. Must be the appeal to the universal "more is better" thing. Surely a guy with his reputation knows what he is doing. I have looked at the more complicated tabs and hesitate because something tells me learning to shoot properly without "crutches" might be a useful skillset, although I intend no insult to people who like those other tabs -- personally I am all about tuning the archer before tuning the gear. $75 australian is $58 US at today's conversion rate. Even with shipping, this is a good deal.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think its too much personal preference to think one is right and one is wrong. I use a Black Mamba tab and love the elastic and three finger straps. Every other tab I've tried either feels too loose when relaxed or too tight at draw. Given that I don't think a ring would be right for me.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

MJAnderson68 said:


> I think its too much personal preference to think one is right and one is wrong. I use a Black Mamba tab and love the elastic and three finger straps. Every other tab I've tried either feels too loose when relaxed or too tight at draw. Given that I don't think a ring would be right for me.


Since we're all different that's why the market is wide open and not limited. The AAE Cavalier I have -- I have to tighten it before I shoot because it doesn't say "locked down" the way the Black Mamba does (I tried someones yesterday). I liked the feel of that. Two other folks I shoot with like the heavy palm plate of the KSL. I am tab shopping but don't necessarily want another AAE


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

A person really needs to try 4-5 different kinds and SIZES of tabs before they settle on one for them. Too many variables for one tab to fit all.

Having said that, the Cavalier/AAE Elite is still the most versatile IMO. Esp. when fitted with an elastic band instead of a cord, and one of Terry Laney's excellent custom spacers. My daughter, my wife and many of my students love them.


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a hybrid Fairweather/KSL ... I'd use the Fairweather only, but I can't quite get a deep enough hook (mainly on my ring finger) .. 










T


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I see I'm not the only one shooting hybrid tabs.  

Tabs are one place that IMO customization is key. They have to fit and work so well that you never even notice them.


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

I got my Fairweather Tab last week - I have to agree with the above comments: "artwork", "really well made".
I've used it for two shooting sessions prior to trimming it or doing the warm-water-break-in thing (which I just did today 'cause it was kind of rainy anyway). I have to say that it's really quite nice. This is going to make my shooting so much better! 

(...or maybe not, but either way, I'm very happy with it... )


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

I emailed my measurements to Mr. Fairweather this morning. Hope to have it in hand soon!


----------



## FateSaint (May 4, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> A person really needs to try 4-5 different kinds and SIZES of tabs before they settle on one for them. Too many variables for one tab to fit all.
> 
> Having said that, the Cavalier/AAE Elite is still the most versatile IMO. Esp. when fitted with an elastic band instead of a cord, and one of Terry Laney's excellent custom spacers. My daughter, my wife and many of my students love them.


Where do we find Terry Laney's custom spacers?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Maybe he will chime in here. If not, look him up at an event and ask him about his tabs and spacers.

his handle here is bownut-tl He may answer PM's.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Maybe he will chime in here. If not, look him up at an event and ask him about his tabs and spacers.
> 
> his handle here is bownut-tl He may answer PM's.


Any truth to the rumor that the colorful ones are especially popular with some female shooters and that one should be sure to buy more than one lest one's own spacer be claimed by friends, family members or students? :dontknow:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Absolute truth. I asked Terry for two for my daughter (she picked them out at Nationals last year) and he sent me four, since two were a tiny bit blemished. My daughter has one, wife has the other, and one of my students has both of the blem's. 

Terry's tabs and spacers don't last long if you have spares. At all.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Is the one screw secure? How did it hold up? Thx


----------

